# HAuNTcon 2015 location and dates



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

HAuNTcon 2015 will be held at the Belle of Baton Rouge Hotel in Baton Rouge, LA on Feb. 6-10, 2015.

Make your plans now. Info will be put on the Hauntcon website soon.


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

Is it still associated with the Halloween & Party Expo? I was hearing that arrangement was less than ideal in 2014, with Hauntcon slots off in another room from the Expo's main location.


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

*HauntCon 2015 - Who's Going?*

It's about 2 weeks away now.

Is anyone from Haunt Forum planning to be there?
The wife and I are all signed up for some great classes and looking forward to it.

Would love to meet some of you.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Not going, but here's the link for anyone else interested in the convention:

http://hauntcon.com/


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

screaminscott, I believe the Halloween and Party Expo is taking place during the same weekend, but it is in New Orleans, while Hauntcon is in Baton Rouge. 

The Halloween and Party Expo is more of a retailer event while Hauntcon is geared toward pro and home haunters and education. 

The two groups weren't really an exact fit.


----------

